# 3 dogs with only 2 weeks to live in Episkopi pound



## clairelou29 (Feb 14, 2011)

The Sirius Dog Sanctuary in Limassol is doing its best to adress the abandoned & stray dog problem here.

They have today visited the Epi dog pound and come across 3 dogs who are due to be euthanised in 2 weeks time 

If anyone out there is looking for a new dog, please please consider helping these animals?

There are photos and descriptions of them on the Sirius Dog Sanctuary facebook page or siriusdogsanctuary dot com

Thankyou

Claire
xxxxx


----------



## clairelou29 (Feb 14, 2011)

*more dogs who need rescuing, can u help?*

pets 2 adopt dot com are an organisation who rescue abandoned, stray, injured and abused dogs as well as other pets. They are desperate to find fosterers or adoptions for these 5 puppies. Their mother was rescued from the pound by an old lady who cannot look after the puppies, it is too much for her.

The puppies will be small dogs and their spaying and microchipping expenses will be paid for by pets2adopt when they are bigger.

you can see photos of the pups and their mother on facebook by searching for pets2adopt group and looking in their photo album, or please contact me directly on clairelou29 (at) hotmail (dot) com and i will send you the picture and telephone number to call.

Please please consider rescuing abandoned animals from the pounds or sanctuaries before buying pets elsewhere xx

thanks

claire
xxxxx


----------

